# ViP211 OTA Tuner Issues



## Rudedog (Feb 9, 2009)

I have had the 211 receiver for some time and really have not have any issues with it. That all changed once I did the DVR activation about 3 weeks ago. The DVR works great as long as you are recording shows off the sat tuner. My OTA recordings have audio dropouts and sometimes includes pixelated washout of the video. My local channels have great DTV signal strength and I never had this issue with my 211 OTA tuner or with the ATSC tuner in my LCD TV. Has anybody else had this problem and what have you tried to eliminate them? I was thinking that it may be my home built external hard drive (Maxtor 450gb SATA in a Rosewill enclosure). But if it was a drive problem should I also be having the same problems with recordings off the sat tuner?

Thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions....


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

You should get an outside UHF/VHF antenna on the roof for strong signal, otherwise you're gonna have dropouts, this is due to weak signal,now a days Digital works different than use to be either you get it or you don't,you remember when you had a snowy signal but you still could watch it this was with the analog,now digital is full of drop outs and freezes when signal strength is wea,


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I have two of the 211k models with EHDs on both and absolutely no issues recording from either OTA or Satellite. My OTA signal strength is 100% on most.

Note that the 211 and 211k though functionally identical, are not electrically identical. They have different processors and use a different code base. (different firmware)

.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for both responses...

I do have an external UHF/VHF antenna mounted on my roof. I did some further testing and the problem seems to be only with two of my local channels (CBS & NBC). My signal strength is good on both channels (100% on NBC) but I still suffer audio dropouts every few minutes. This problem does occur on both my 211 receivers so I probably can rule out equipment problems. This is really frustrating because most of my favorite shows are on NBC. I guess that I will just have to suffer with it until Dish finally starts offering the Boise locals in HD. Also once the switchover takes place both these channels will be moving to a different frequency so maybe the problem will go away then.


----------

